
Show HN: POST 1 webhook every second every day for only 86 cents a day - dosy
https://pocketwatch.xyz/?action=hn_playa
======
jshawl
It would be useful to see an example use case for this. What would I do with a
web hook from this service? I'm intrigued, just not sure what I'd use it with.

~~~
dosy
The reason I made it was I needed to re-trigger a web crawl to fetch fresh
data. And I wanted to be able to do it in a way that didn't depend on cron,
because I needed to be able to handle thousands of intervals at all different
times and durations, and the system had to keep running even if a part of it
broke. So 1 server running cron jobs ( which don't go down to 1 second
resolution, only 1 minute ) wasn't going to cut it. I ended up building a it
on AWS SQS.

